

Ask HN: Help naming a novel browser+search interface - Mikosia

I am working on an amalgam of a browser and a search engine (and no it is not Chrome like). The idea is that users can search and browse simultaneously, and do away with the idea of hyperlinks, or at least have links recede into the background. Based on your keywords and selections, content is returned and arranged.<p>This is along the lines of the semantic web.<p>My question is how do I describe it to a layperson? Thinking of a catch-phrase<p>- Browsearch: does this name ring bells? perhaps too nerdy?
- Searchplorer: 
- ...<p>Any other ideas? 
Thanks HN you are awesome!<p>p.s. I shall post here once we launch into beta
======
mooism2
Internetsopedia?

~~~
Mikosia
Thanks, but that's bit of a tongue-twister.

------
antidoh
Linkless.

